# Spilled Milk On Carpet!



## MrTrejo (Apr 17, 2002)

A half gallon of milk spilled under the driver seat of my Ford Explorer. It smells really really bad. I have tried cleaning it then using a wet vac, but it still smells. Can someone please help me. I was going to take the carpet out and take the padding out from underneith, u think that will work, get at me. Much luv!


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

Time to buy a Bissal Little Green Machine. Maybe renting a rug doctor. They have those attachments to do furniture. You may be able to get under the seat with those.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sprinkle some arm and hammer baking soda under the seat it should kill the odor..u can get the fresh smell stuff.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2008, 03:14 PM~9670216
> *sprinkle some arm and hammer baking soda under the seat it should kill the odor..u can get the fresh smell stuff.
> *


x2


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you need something with enzymes in it that will eat the active bacteria, since thats where the smell comes from.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 12 2008, 11:36 AM~9675652
> *you need something with enzymes in it that will eat the active bacteria, since thats where the smell comes from.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 07:36 PM~9677377
> *:uh:
> *


still mad that I didnt tell you I was about to cum and shot my load in your mouth huh?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Time for a new carpet. 100 bucks from ACC.

Or, try this:

Take the carpet out. Go to your local "do it yourself" car wash. Use the pressure washer to wash it. You will be stunned at the filth that will come out. Bring a Shop Vac with you, and use that to dry it as much as possible.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jan 14 2008, 09:57 AM~9690889
> *Time for a new carpet.  100 bucks from ACC.
> 
> Or, try this:
> ...


X 100.......or the smell will never EVER go away. my friend once tip-tapped and fucked the dog on cleaning some spilled milk and the smell was so putrid for weeks that we all ended up puking at one time or another. and it was dead of cold winter where you couldnt open the window and the heat in the car would 'boil up' the putridity of the rancid milk. ended up taking carpet out and pressure washing..end of story. he ended up stealing my girlfriend :uh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

so give us an update homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

USE FIBREEZE (SPELL CHECK) THAT WILL HAVE TO DO FOR NOW... INTILL YOU CAN CLEAN THE CARPET ....CAUSE IF YOU WASH THE CARPET MOST LIKELY IT WILL NOT DRY AND MAKE MATTERS WORSE ..... I HAVE A CONVETIBLE AND I LEFT THE TOP DOWN ONE TIME AND IT RAINED ..... THAT CAR STUNK FOR WEEKS AND IT WAS THE DEAD OF WINTER ... THE INTERIOR DID NOT DRY FOR SHIT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if it was the first day, i would go with the bissel and baking soda every day after, but if its sitting long enough to stink, I'm tending to think its gonna be there for a while. u should replace the padding though if it soaked through (depending on the type of carpet,it most likely did)

at least it wasnt chocolate milk.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn dude that SUCKS

Best of luck getting it under control tho.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 12 2008, 01:36 PM~9675652
> *you need something with enzymes in it that will eat the active bacteria, since thats where the smell comes from.
> *




soooooo.........does that mean he should clean it with yogurt :0


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 30 2008, 12:43 PM~9822483
> *soooooo.........does that mean he should clean it with yogurt :0
> *


Yes, preferably Yoplait yogurt...but Lucerne works too :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 12 2008, 11:36 AM~9675652
> *you need something with enzymes in it that will eat the active bacteria, since thats where the smell comes from.
> *


This is the easiest way to clean it. You can soak it with the enzymes and then cover it with a towel to prolong the drying time. The longer the enzymes stay wet the better job it will do at eliminating the odor. You can pick up a bottle of enzyme deoderant at a janitorial store.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 30 2008, 03:43 PM~9822483
> *soooooo.........does that mean he should clean it with yogurt :0
> *


 :uh: see thats that bullshit im talkin bout' ingnorant fuckers :angry: 

































everyone knows its vinegar and bleach for rotted milk smells mix half and half and pour on the entire carpet cuz the smell migrates throught out the fiberous dwelling,and throw a little pine tree on the mirror when done


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 31 2008, 10:24 AM~9831101
> *:uh:  see thats that bullshit im talkin bout' ingnorant fuckers :angry: *


C'mon man, it's all in good fun... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 31 2008, 02:29 PM~9831672
> *C'mon man, it's all in good fun... :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 31 2008, 11:57 AM~9831872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

whats good peeps?:biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

take the seat out get the area wet get some good degreaser spray scrub it real good vaccume it up start the truck let the heat run on high to dry it spray some air freshner put the seat back in and you should be good just had to do that about a month ago for a ladie at work


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 1 2008, 12:26 AM~9837068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 one of my monkeys got loose and snuck into your quote^^^
























:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 10:26 PM~9837068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 09:55 PM~9837412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 girls 1 cup...and a pissing monkey!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 1 2008, 11:31 AM~9841507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXTREME HOLLY! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

round up a couple of cats from your neighborhood and let them go to work, they wont charge you for it cause its milk


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

dont cry over spilled milk. cheer up :biggrin:


----------

